# Employer not paying Wages



## atdm (26 Aug 2008)

Hi everyone

I was employed by a small accounting firm in Dublin. Unfortunately due to a difference of opinion I lost my job on the spot. Now it seems like my employer does not want to pay me my wages due for this current month about to finish. 

A little background, I have been employed at this firm for only 2 months, never received any employment contract or anything like that, they seem to give no notice to people about to get fired (I suppose it is within the legislation or should I say the lack of legislation as long the person has been in the position for less than 12 weeks). I have seen quite a high turnaround of employees on this firm, 3 over the last 2 months, and there is only 5 of us in the firm...

Now the issue is how do I recover my wages

Is there any goverment body I can attend to in order to report my employer (technically my ex employer) if I can not get him to pay my wages tomorrow

Thanks Appreciate your comments

A


----------



## advisor (27 Aug 2008)

Contact Department of Trade Enterprise and Employment


----------



## atdm (27 Aug 2008)

Yes thanks I rang them and they said to contact the employment rights authority. Rang them as well and they suggested to file a claim for wages, but this could take 4 or 5 months for a hearing with a judge....not what I hoped to hear from them....

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## lazylump (21 Sep 2008)

atdm said:


> Yes thanks I rang them and they said to contact the employment rights authority. Rang them as well and they suggested to file a claim for wages, but this could take 4 or 5 months for a hearing with a judge....not what I hoped to hear from them....
> 
> Thanks for the advise.


 
I lost a job a few years ago and was employed by a UK employer with a registered Irish company. Basically they wanted to supply direct from UK and closed the Irish operation. I was employed 8 months at the time and was given no salary for the month worked, no notice pay and no expenses which were due, no wage silp for last 2 months and no P45. Owed about 8k in the end. 

The company was and is still operating supplying into Ireland they just kept drawing out paying me my salary saying it was on the way. I spoke to a solictor who said I had a clean case and suggested I go through Entemp which I did and after a few months attended a hearing where the employer never turned up. I was awarded compenstation but this never covered what was owed or my expenses. But thats it I never got anything, now I have to got to 2 different procedures to go after the company for non complience with the award. 

I don't think it was clear what Entemp do, well for me at the time it wasn't. The best you can get from them is an award but not the cash. The amount of time I put into this between worry, typing letters, filling out forms and generally being consumed by what happened and then just to win and be awarded it wasn't worth it.

Revenue were no good either with trying to get my wage slips or p45.

My advice is just to get over it and move on don't let it consume your life and look to new horizons.


----------



## AndrewKlim (13 Feb 2009)

hi,
Yes thanks I rang them and they said to contact the employment rights authority. Rang them as well and they suggested to file a claim for wages, but this could take 4 or 5 months for a hearing with a judge....not what I hoped to hear from them....

www.staffingpower.com

sentersoftech.


----------



## Eblanoid (13 Feb 2009)

They did not supply you with written Terms of Employment within 2 months.  This is illegal and you should receive compensation (of up to a month's wages, I think).

[broken link removed]

Take a case with the Employment Appeals Tribunal ( [broken link removed] )
under the 
Minimum Notice and Terms of Employments Acts, 1973 to 2001
Payment of Wages Act, 1991

Also, in case other employees are being treated in the same way, report your employer to the National Employment Rights Authority, who will inspect the employers documents etc.


----------



## ErikBam (23 Mar 2009)

hi,
It all depends on whether there is anything in writing, if there isn't it will effectively by your partners word against theirs.

I find a lot of the things hard to believe...by that I mean you weren't wondering about it earlier.

This may not apply as what was apparently 'earned' wouldn't be enough...but how would this work when it comes to tax and HMRC? No reputable employer pays this way...if it was an attempt at cash-in-hand work then hopefully next time you'll be more careful.

[broken link removed]


----------



## papervalue (23 Mar 2009)

1.Maybe contact his accountancy body and ask them to mediate/ go between between you and former employer. Any accountancy practice employer would not welcome any attention  from their accountancy body and would more than likely sought out as fast as possible.

2. Request Revenue to put in a call to get you a P45.

3. What was the difference of opinion?- *If employer totally in wrong* picket the premises for a day or two, reputation means everything to an accountant practice.

4. Had you any holidays taken in this period/ did he pay exam courses- If amounts big enough might cover last months wages.


----------

